# SVS PB2000 Thread



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I did not see a thread for the PB2000 yet, and have not seen any testing, so hopefully someone will find this helpful.

Two graphs of my single PB2000 in room, no smoothing(SPL is not calibrated so its off)

First graph, no eq.
Second graph is first attempt with a miniDSP filter


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a MiniDSP and have had terrible problems with gain issues. After you setup the filters - when you watch a movie, is the bass still strong - even if you add a house curve?


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Output is cut in half, at least, with no eq or filters. I might try switching it to 2V and see if that fixes it.


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

Is your MiniDSP balanced? Hopefully not. Try the dip switch change if that does not work, I may have some options for ya. Unfortunately MiniDSPs seems like is was made for car audio. Along with their microphones.


----------



## reddshift69 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry fellas..... don't mean to hijack the thread, but I was wondering if any of you that have the PB2000 have had any experience with the PB12 plus as well.


----------

